# 2nd Place!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Pleased to say came 2nd in the painting challenge/competition! &#127912;&#9973;&#65039;&#128675;&#127801;


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your painting is beautiful


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is a beautiful painting.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is a beautiful painting.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Comgratulations Granny-Pearl. Your painting is lovely


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations - beautiful painting


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! It is a beautiful painting.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Really beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful painting!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Very beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely picture! Congratulations!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you every one! really appreciate your kind words & support x&#127801;&#127912;


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrads! Well done.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations well deserved!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations! You did well!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats.....your painting is terrific!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Pleased to say came 2nd in the painting challenge/competition! 🎨⛵🚣🌹


Oh Wow Krissy. I'm not surprised at all because you are a natural. Big hugs and well done. That's just down the road from me BTW. Heehee. xx


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> It is a beautiful painting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful painting, a well deserved prize, congratulations


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations! I like your technique.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Your painting is truly beautiful and well detailed. Well done.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations! It is wonderful.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

First place must be spectacular because yours is just beautiful - love it!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

How wonderful. Congratulations. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## D-Boogie (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratulations! I love your art.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Well done &#128077;


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

First place in my book!


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Gorgeous painting! Congratulations!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you! I was sure it would win a place, as it's really lovely.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very good :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

What a gift and talent you have just beautiful


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations...fabulous.....


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it..do you live near the water?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

That;s it... prepare your spare bedroom, I'm on the way to England to give those people a lesson in art!!! 
Seriously Krissy.. it is beautiful and as I said..they don't know art!!!!! HUGS xo wendy


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

They may have given you second place, but you are first class in my opinion.
Congratulations.
Can't wait to see your next creation. you just get better with each new adventure..


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow and congrats!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations, your painting is lovely


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you to have your talent and hard work recognized so.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations, fantastic picture.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

love the subject


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Many congratulations, on your fantastic out come!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Oh Wow Krissy. I'm not surprised at all because you are a natural. Big hugs and well done. That's just down the road from me BTW. Heehee. xx


Bless you Chris & Really appreciate all your encouragement & sweet words xo🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> That;s it... prepare your spare bedroom, I'm on the way to England to give those people a lesson in art!!!
> Seriously Krissy.. it is beautiful and as I said..they don't know art!!!!! HUGS xo wendy


Bless you Wendy & Many thanks! Spare bedroom always ready for surprise Guests lol! You are always so encouraging! Hugs xxxo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Joan L said:


> Congratulations! I am so happy for you to have your talent and hard work recognized so.


Thank you Joan L appreciate your kindness xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

randiejg said:


> Good for you! I was sure it would win a place, as it's really lovely.


Bless you & many thanks randiejg xo🎨🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Emve said:


> Love it..do you live near the water?


Thank you! Eve! I live inland! The picture this was painted from is right by were my Paternal side of my family lived in 17-1800's! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you every one fo all your kind words & encouragement! Means a lot & so appreciate this! KrissyKarol &#127801;&#127912;


----------



## Susan Kline (Jul 16, 2015)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Susan Kline said:


> Congratulations! Great job!


Thank you so much! Susan Kline 🎨🌹


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations. It's a beautiful painting.


----------

